# Games auf dem Notebook, ja oder nein?



## Adrenalize (2. August 2008)

Ich schaue mich momentan gerade bei Notebooks um zwecks eventuellem Kauf und frage mich, ob es diese dedizierten Notebook-Grafiklösungen wirklich bringen, also GF8600GT Mobile oder Radeon HD2600 mobile.

Mich würde interessieren, wer so ein Gaming-Notebook hat, ob er es auch wirklich nutzt, und falls jemand nur intel-onboard-Grafik hat, ob er damit zufrieden ist oder lieber mehr GPU-Power hätte (auch bei mehr Stromverbrauch)?

Also kurzum: Gaming mit dem Notebook, Sinn oder Unsinn?
Bin gespannt auf Eure Antworten! 

PS: Mich interessiert der Preisbereich bis 700/800 EUR, also keine ultrateuren Gamingnotebooks sondern halt die normalen Angebote. Größe: 15" Breitbild.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. August 2008)

Nein, kannst vergessen!

Such dir lieber ein Multimedia/Business Notebook, das eine lange Akkulaufzeit und 'nen anständigen, non glare Schirm hat.


----------



## Klutten (2. August 2008)

Meine Favoriten sind Dell X1 und Sony Vaio X505. Ersteres habe ich in Gebrauch und Letzteres gerade verkauft. Gehören zu den kleinsten Läppis der Welt, da is an Zockerei eh nicht zu denken. Dafür merk ich sie nicht, wenn ich sie jeden Tag dabei habe.

Gezockt wird zu Hause ...und da richtig.


----------



## Adrenalize (2. August 2008)

Mir bzw. uns würde halbmobil reichen. Der PC meiner Mutter streikt mal wieder (die dritte gebrauchte Platte, die jetzt an Altersschwäche stirbt), und insgesamt ider der 1GHz T-Biard halt auch etwas lahm, daher war mein Vorschlag ob sie nicht ein Notebook will. Günstig muss es halt sein. Da sie aber eh wenig machen wird damit, dachte ich, ich leg evtl. 200 EUR drauf und hole ein etwas Besseres, welches ich dann mitbenutze.
Wäre also eher eine Art Desktop-Ersatz, der wenig Platz wegnehmen, für Emails, Office Surfen und vielleicht auch Multimedia reichen soll und mich ggf. mal selten in die Uni begleiten muss (brauch zu 99% kein Notebook dort, stehen genug Suns rum...)

Hab mich bisher an der Liste orientiert:Übersicht (Notebookempfehlungen)

Lenovo N200 und HP Compaq 6715b machen mich wegen des Displays an 

Toshiba hat aber auch nette Modelle, etwa
Toshiba Satellite Pro A300D-15U (PSAKDE-004003GR) oder das Satellite A210

Bei Dell sind das Studio 15 und das XPS 1530 recht interessant, ersteres wahlweise mit Intel X3100 oder Radeon 3450, Letzeres mit GF8400m oder 8600m GT. Da müsste ich halt am Telefon etwas feilschen mit Dell...


----------



## HeNrY (2. August 2008)

Ich hab nen Acer mit Core Duo (Centrino) 1,66GHz, 4GB RAM und einer 7600 Go - reicht für das Zocken zwischendurch und für Mini-LANs


----------



## exa (2. August 2008)

jo, ich hab mein nb auch danach ausgesucht, das es auf lans gut zu gebrauchen is, wa nicht besonders schwer is, denn da werden durchschnittlich eher ältere titel gezockt, trotzdem hab ich auf ne starke graka geachtet, und so hab ich jetz hier eins mit nem 2ghz und ner 8600gt, sodass auch zb cod4 kein problem ist...

trotz das ich darauf zocke würde ich mir nie eines der hochgezüchteten "gaming" notebooks holen, diese werden einfach zu heiß und sind zu schwer und zu teuer...


----------



## HeNrY (2. August 2008)

Ich hab mein Notebook aber auch schon 1 1/2 Jahre ;D


----------



## heroe (2. August 2008)

Ich hänge mich mal hier mit rein.
Ich suche ein schwarzes 15" oder 17" NB auf dem CoD4 läuft, das TV-Out (vielleicht auch SPDIF) hat und ein mattes Display besitzt. Der Preis sollte 800 - 900 Euro nicht übersteigen.

Ich hab da zwar was nettes von Packard Bell gefunden, aber da ist das Display nicht matt und das Gehäuse in weis/silber 

Die G6xx von MSI sind auch nett, aber die Gehäuse sind in Hochglanzlack und ich wollte nicht dauern putzen.

Danke, lg


----------



## Adrenalize (3. August 2008)

Hm, ich bleib immer wieder bei den Dell-Angeboten hängen. Zwar keine 1680x1050er Auflösung, aber die 1440x900 gehen bei fast jedem Notebook. Beim Studio 15 und Vostro 1510 lässt sich für 700-800 EUR schon ein ganz passables Paket schnüren.
Und momentan gibts den 9 Zellen-Akku dort für 0 EUR Aufpreis! 

*@heroe* Schau dir mal das Dell XPS M1530 an. Laut Notebook Test News auf notebookjournal.de - Tests - Testupdate - DELL XPS M1530 soll das für seinen Preis mächtig Bumms haben, und trotzdem gute Akkulaufzeit und ein recht gutes Display (1440x900 für 30 EUR aufpreis), nur leider verspiegelt. Aber ich denke für 850-900 EUR bekommt man da schon was für sein Geld.

Zumal es ja immer heisst, man solle bei Dell per Telefon bestellen und sich da ein Angebot machen lassen, meist landet man da unter dem Online-Preis.
(Hab ich hier gelesen: Die Dell-FAQ (inkl. besonderer Fragen zu 1330/1530)... - Forum de Luxx)


----------



## heroe (3. August 2008)

Danke für den Tip, aber das Thema hat sich schon erledigt. Ich bekomme ein Amilo Xi2428. Ist zwar ein 15" Hochglanzdisplay, aber es hat die Anschlüsse die ich benötige und eine 8600 GS. Wichtig war mir der E-SATA-Port, den hatte ich in meiner obigen Auflistung ganz vergessen.
Da das NB eh nur in der Wohnung stationär als Notnagel genutzt wird, sollte es völlig ausreichen.

Es wird wohl die meiste Zeit neben dem TV stehen und meine Lieblingsserien auf den Schirm zaubern  

lg


----------



## Adrenalize (3. August 2008)

sieht wohl so aus, dass meine Mutter das Notebook behält, wenn sie oder ich nächstes Jahr ausziehen, insofern macht es wenig Sinn wenn ich da Geld reinstecke. Damit hat sich das  Spielen dann auch erledigt und Hauptkriterium ist das PLV im Bereich 400-600 EUR.

Daher hab ich jetzt bis auf Weiteres Das Lenovo N200 als Favoriten auserkoren.
Lenovo IBM 3000 N200, Pentium Dual-Core T2410 1.60GHz, 2048MB, 250GB, DVD+/-RW, 15.4" (TY2ETGE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ist das günstigste Notebook mit der 1680x1050 WSXGA+ auflösung und das Display scheint auch ganz gut zu sein, nur halt verspiegelt. Auch der Rest des Notebooks ist laut Reviews ganz gut verarbeitet. Freilich kein IBM, aber bei dem Preis kann man wohl nicht meckern.
Reviews:
Notebookcheck: Test Lenovo 3000 N200 Notebook
Notebook Test News auf notebookjournal.de - Tests - Pixelwunder die 2te

Alternativ wüsste ich nur noch das Dell Vostro 1510 oder ein Inspiron, die hätten dann 1440x900 Pixel, lägen aber evtl. ein wenig höher im Preis, und das Vostro soll etwas dünn, knarzig und nicht so stabil sein, vor allem in der Mitte der Tastatur.

Insofern denke ich, das Lenovo hat da leichte Vorteile. Was meint ihr?


----------



## riedochs (3. August 2008)

Von IBM bin ich geheilt. War mit meinem nicht zufrieden und als dann nach etwas über einem Jahr das Mainboard defekt war kam mir IBM/Lenovo nichtmal etwas entgegen.

Mien 3,5 Jahre altes FSC Lifebook hier arbeitet heute noch Problemlos.


----------



## heroe (3. August 2008)

Na Klasse, das Amilo 2428 ist nicht lieferbar 

Naja, dann muss es das 2528 eben richten 

Warum kann man seine NBs nicht genauso selbst zusammenschrauben, wie Desktop-PCs? Man ist immer gezwungen Kompromisse einzugehen und selbst wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde, bekommt man nie genau das, was man wirklich haben möchte. 

lg


----------



## Malkav85 (3. August 2008)

Ganz ehrlich, ich bin ein Notebook-Gegner. 

Notebooks/Laptops oder wie sie alle heißen, haben für mich nur einen Vorteil: Mobilität.

Daher finde ich ganz besonders diese Dinger zum zocken total dämlich. Man muss umsummen hinblättern, um überhaupt eine akzeptable Leistung gegenüber einem PC zu bekommen.

Allein die Aufrüstmöglichkeit schreckt mich ab.

Wenn ich mir eins kaufen würde, dann nur, um damit Office, kleine Minispiele für Zwischendurch (Zugfahrt, Abschalten im Urlaub) oder Bilder darauf zu speichern. 

Und wenn ich mal Daten zu jemanden mitbringen will, dann benutz ich halt ne externe HDD oder nen USB Stick


----------



## Adrenalize (3. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Von IBM bin ich geheilt. War mit meinem nicht zufrieden und als dann nach etwas über einem Jahr das Mainboard defekt war kam mir IBM/Lenovo nichtmal etwas entgegen.


Was genau hat dich gestört? Ein Freund von mir hat auch ein IBM, weiß aber aber nicht genau welches, der ist afaik insgesamt zufrieden damit. Das mit dem Mainboard ist natürlich blöd, aber wohl eher die Ausnahme dass es so schnell verreckt.


> Mien 3,5 Jahre altes FSC Lifebook hier arbeitet heute noch Problemlos.


Laut Geizhals ist das billigste Lifebook mit knapp 1000 EUR fast doppelt so teuer, und den günstigen Amilos bis 500 stehe ich etwas skeptisch gegenüber.



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Notebooks/Laptops oder wie sie alle heißen, haben für mich nur einen Vorteil: Mobilität.


Das, und halt die Tatsache, dass man so einen Zweitrechenr hat, den man mal eben mit ins Wohnzimmer oder auf den Balkon tragen bzw. zusammenklappen und im Schrank verstauen kann

Und jemand, der viel Geld hat und oft auf LANs geht, hat den Vorteil, nicht den ganzen Rechner hinschleppen zu müssen. aber Gaming sehe ich da wenn dann auch als zweitranging an. Bzw. in meinem Fall hier ist es eh hinfällig vorerst.


----------



## HeX (3. August 2008)

Ich habe ein Lenovo/IBM 3000 N200 mit INTEL onboard Grafik.

Da ein Notebook nicht zum zocken ist, reicht mir das auch aus.

Wenn langweilig ist oder ich auf kleinen LANs bin dann wird damit auch gern mal css, Q3 oder cod2 gespielt, zwar in mieser qualität aber es läuft.
Auch ner runde GTA oder NFS ist mein NB nicht abgeneigt... nur wunder sollte man nicht erwarten. Die Onboardgrafik kann man je nach Spiel zwischen ner geforce 4 mx und ner geforce 6600 einordnen.

Wer ein Notebook zum spiel haben möchte, sollte sich die Geräte ab 1500€ anschauen... ab da fängt der spass an.


----------



## riedochs (3. August 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Was genau hat dich gestört? Ein Freund von mir hat auch ein IBM, weiß aber aber nicht genau welches, der ist afaik insgesamt zufrieden damit. Das mit dem Mainboard ist natürlich blöd, aber wohl eher die Ausnahme dass es so schnell verreckt.



Die Verarbeitung war nicht der Hit, das Gehäuse neigte dazu zu knarzen. Das Display war auch bescheiden von der Ausleuchtung und der Qualität.

All diese Dinge sind an meinem noch älteren Lifebook besser.


----------



## kmf (3. August 2008)

Ich zock auf meinem Billig-Notebook Samsung Daliwa Diablo II, Gothic 2, Kotor I+II und weitere Perlen. Jo und Internet und Office-Gedöns geht auch ganz gut. 

[X] habe kein Gaming Notebook und zocke damit


----------



## Adrenalize (3. August 2008)

lol kmf, die Option hab ich vergessen. stimmt natürlich, für ganz alte Sachen tuts auch die Spargrafik. 

@riedochs, hm Knarzen bei IBM und bescheidenes Display, da wäre ich auch unzufrieden, bei deren Preisen.
Aber das Lenovo hat ja ironischerweise in zwei Tests ein relativ gutes Display und eine solide Verarbeitung bescheinigt bekommen. Und gerade in der 500EUR klasse würde ich mit sowas eigentlich nicht rechnen.
Naja, wenn meine Mutter damit einverstanden ist und ich es kaufen soll, werde ichs ja bald erleben.


----------



## riedochs (4. August 2008)

Bei mir war es ein R50e das laut Liste 9 Monate vorher 1200€ gekostet hat. Ich habs für die Hälfte gekauft weil der Nachfolger auf dem Markt war.

Ich war von der Qualität für den Preis enttäuscht.


----------



## moddingfreaX (4. August 2008)

Also wenn schon zocken, dann aber richtig! Und nicht mit so 'ner miesen Leistung von nem Laptop!


----------



## riedochs (4. August 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Also wenn schon zocken, dann aber richtig! Und nicht mit so 'ner miesen Leistung von nem Laptop!



Mein FSC war mit seiner ATI 9700 mal richtig aktuell


----------



## Adrenalize (5. August 2008)

Was mir doch etwas Sorgen bereitet ist die Auflösung. 1680x1050 auf 15,4" sind ja doch ganz schön viel DPI, ich weiß nicht ob das meiner Mutter nicht zu klein wäre. Daher hab ich heute mal bei den 17" Monstern geschaut und bin noch auf das Toshiba Satellite L350-14E gestoßen. Einen Test dazu gibts hier (vergleichbares Modell):
Notebookcheck: Kurztest Toshiba Satellite L350-153 Notebook

Was meint ihr? 15,4" mit 1680x1050 oder 17" mit 1440x900?


----------



## heroe (5. August 2008)

Samsung R700 Aura T5750 Raiisa (NP-R700-AS05DE/SEG) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## riedochs (5. August 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Was mir doch etwas Sorgen bereitet ist die Auflösung. 1680x1050 auf 15,4" sind ja doch ganz schön viel DPI, ich weiß nicht ob das meiner Mutter nicht zu klein wäre. Daher hab ich heute mal bei den 17" Monstern geschaut und bin noch auf das Toshiba Satellite L350-14E gestoßen. Einen Test dazu gibts hier (vergleichbares Modell):
> Notebookcheck: Kurztest Toshiba Satellite L350-153 Notebook
> 
> Was meint ihr? 15,4" mit 1680x1050 oder 17" mit 1440x900?



Dann würde ich das 17" nehmen.


----------



## Triple-Y (5. August 2008)

mein Notebook war vor 1 jahr noch optimal zum zocken... da die spieleanforderungen aber so schnell wachsen hab ich mir noch nen reinen zockerrechner zugelegt.

*Deshalb:* würde mir kein notebook kaufen um zu zocken, weil kurze zeit später reicht die Leistung schon nicht mehr aus für den spielSPAß

schade das sich notebooks nicht aufrüsten lassen---- ein echtes manko ^^


----------



## rockyko (5. August 2008)

.....



also ich würde ein gamernotebook auch verdammt geil kann mir aber nich vorstellen dass spiele wie z.b crysis oder andere gut laufen aber wenn doch dann sind die notebooks viel zu teuer da lohnt es sich eher einen vernünftigen desktop pc zu kaufen und ich will ma wissen wer zockt den unterwegs oder wer setzt sich zuhause an sein notebook und zockt also ich find deshalb schwachsinnig einen gamernotebook zu kaufen


----------



## HeX (5. August 2008)

nen kumpel von mir hat ein alten Dell XPS mit ner geforce 7900.

er zockt nur damit und so ziemlich alle spiele, auch crysis laufen anständig und mit der beleuchtung ist er auch der held auf jeder LAN-Party.
Er hat aber dafür auch nicht wenig ausgeben, er meinte aber das es besser ist sich alle 2-3 Jahre nen Lappi für 2000€ holen kann.. anstatt nen PC und nen Laptop für insgesamt genauso viel geld.


----------



## heroe (5. August 2008)

Ich richte gerade das FSC AMILO Xi2528 ein, das heute eingetroffen ist.
CPU ist ein C2D T8100 mit 2 x 2,1 GHz und als Graka ist eine GF 8600 GS drin. Mal sehen, wie gut CoD4 auf dem Teil läuft.
Der Läppi ist eigentlich nur zum Surfen, Filme anschauen und als Notnagel gedacht, aber wenn CoD4 drauf läuft, will ich mich nicht beklagen. 

lg


----------



## Adrenalize (11. August 2008)

Langsam bin ich echt am verzweifeln, gibt viele interessante Geräte, aber leidere wenig unter 600 EUR bei den 17"ern. Und ich denke als Desktopreplacement, was meine Mutter ja will, ist 15" auf Dauer etwas klein, und Mobilität wäre ohnehin nicht wichtig.

Es gäbe noch ein Interessantes Acer:
Acer TravelMate 7520G-401G16, Webcam (LX.TL50X.073)

Was sagt ihr dazu? Glare-Display und AMD-Kombo (Turion und Radeon), aber dafür käme man inkl weiteren 2GB RAM auf gerademal 580 EUR. Und für Office müsste der Turion doch langen?!
Die Im Low-Budget-Office Segment so beliebten HP 6715 haben ja auch nur Turion.

Alternativen gäbe es hier, sind aber alle 15".

*Edit:* Ich hab das Acer 17" und 2 GB zusätzlichen Speicher jetzt mal bestellt. So schlimm wirds ja schon nicht sein.


----------



## heroe (12. August 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> *Edit:* Ich hab das Acer 17" und 2 GB zusätzlichen Speicher jetzt mal bestellt. So schlimm wirds ja schon nicht sein.


 
Für BF2 wird die 2400er vielleicht noch reichen, aber CoD4 ist vermutlich nicht drin. Lt. Notebookcheck.com schafft die HD2400XT um die 1700 Points in 3Dmark06. Das ist nicht allzuviel...

Ich hab mein Amilo Xi2528 jetzt auf Herz und Nieren getestet und der T8100 läuft mit der GF8600 GS ganz gut zusammen. Knapp 2900 Punkte erreicht das NB in 3Dmark06. In Aquamark sind dann ca. 60.000 Punkte fällig.

CoD4 läuft mit wenigen Details ganz gut in 1440x900 mit ca. 40 Fps. Battlefield 2 rennt ebenfalls mit guten 40-50 Fps, allerdings voll aufgerissen und AA.
Wirklich Spaß macht das zocken der Spiele aber nicht, weil das Display einfach nicht hinterherkommt..... nach ein paar Minuten wird einem fast schwindelig.


----------



## Adrenalize (12. August 2008)

heroe schrieb:


> Für BF2 wird die 2400er vielleicht noch reichen, aber CoD4 ist vermutlich nicht drin. Lt. Notebookcheck.com schafft die HD2400XT um die 1700 Points in 3Dmark06. Das ist nicht allzuviel...


Meine Mama spielt zum Glück kein COD4. auch kein BF2. eigentlich garnichts. Außer sudoku eventuell. 


> Wirklich Spaß macht das zocken der Spiele aber nicht, weil das Display einfach nicht hinterherkommt..... nach ein paar Minuten wird einem fast schwindelig.


womit wir wieder beim Sinn und Unsinn von "Zocken mit dem Notebook" wären. Ich sehe es auch eher als Notlösung an, oder wenn man wirtklich oft auf LANs geht dort ältere Sachen wie CS:S etc. spielt, evtl. mit nem Gaming TV dabei.
Aber für Zuhause würde ich sagen: Potenter Rechner zum Zocken, der dann auch seine 250-350W schluckt, und für mobil ein Office-Notebook mit vorzugsweise mattem Display zum Arbyten.  

Wenn ihr wollt berichte ich dann mal, was ein 17" Acer Travelmate für unter 600 EUR so taucht (oder nicht taucht).


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2008)

Jup, tu das mal


----------



## Uziflator (13. August 2008)

Ich habe ein BenQ Joybook R56R  Zocke aber selten damit außer auf ner kleine Lan vieleicht


----------



## for8 (13. August 2008)

Hey Leute,

habe mich vor fast einem Jahr auch zum Kauf eines Gamingnotebooks entschlossen, wenn  man das Teil als Gamingmaschine bezeichnen kann.
Naja, im nachhinein bereu ich den Kauf schon sehr, da der wertverlust noch größer als bei normalen PCs ausfällt und es mich zur zeit mächtig in den fingern nach hardware zum basteln kribbelt. Der einzige Vorteil ist halt der, wenn man zu Lanpartys geht, da braucht man nicht viele Sachen mitzuschleppen

MfG for8


----------



## heroe (14. August 2008)

for8 schrieb:


> Naja, im nachhinein bereu ich den Kauf schon sehr, da der wertverlust noch größer als bei normalen PCs ausfällt .....


 
Das wage ich jetzt mal anzuzweifeln, vorallem im Hinblick auf aktuelle Grakas, RAM und CPUs....


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2008)

Notebooks verlieren schneller an Wert. Ich sehe es an meinem.
Neu: 3000€, inzwischen mit Glück 400€


----------



## heroe (14. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Notebooks verlieren schneller an Wert. Ich sehe es an meinem.
> Neu: 3000€, inzwischen mit Glück 400€


Naja, aber die Frage ist doch in welchem Zeitraum. Das ein 6 jahre altes Notebook nicht mehr den Neupreis bringt ist klar, aber im Gegensatz zu Grakas, die fast wöchentlich einen Wertverlust erfahren, sind Notebooks eher noch stabilen Preisen unterlegen. 2 Jahre alte NBs gehen meist noch mit weit über 50% ihres ursprünglichen Wertes weg.
Das hat vermutlich aber in der Hauptsache mit dem eigentlichen Verwendungszweck der Geräte zu tun und die Neupreise sind auch nicht ganz unschuldig daran.

lg


----------



## Micha-Stylez (14. August 2008)

Also unser Nachbar hat sich vor kurzem erst nen Acer mit 19" Display geholt und mit einer 8800 m GTX , das ist schon nicht schlecht , aber ich finde , gerad wenn es um neuere Games geht und um das aufrüsten ist man mit einem Laptop immer benachteiligt und das richtige Spielfeeling tritt auch nicht wirklich ein ^^ Laptop´s find ich eh überteuert wenn man nen richtig guten Gaming Laptop haben will

Also ich bleib bei meinem Rechner !


Mfg Micha


----------



## Riezonator (15. August 2008)

Zur frage der Threads ganz klar: JA! 

ich hab ein ASUS NB (Keiner ein ASUS hier/ganz schwach)

gekauft hab ich es am 02.01.2008 ich habe damals 599€ bezahlt 
bekomme habe ich einen:
Pentium Dual Core mit 1,66 GHz 
2GIGRam 
15,4 Zoll Display / 120GB HDD
und ne achtung(!) Radeon *X*2300 (nix HD/nix DX10)

zu den Spiele leistung(ich hab das ding mal gebencht is schon was her deshalb sind das nur ca werte die ich noch habe)

Company of Heroes (ohne Addon/DX9) nativ auflösung (1280x800) auf mittleren details *absolut flüssig und spielbar*, auch bei großen truppen ansammlungen 
blöd ist das ich die maximale detail stufe von meiner 8800GTX von zuhause kannte

Call of Duty 4 native auflösung ultra low Detail  
vom gefühl her *ABSOLUT SPIELBAR* ca 40fps da gab es nur wieder das prob mit der 8800GTX s. o. nochmal 

für das nächste Spiel wird mich das ganz forum für bekloppt erklären 

*Crysis* (ja das Crysis wo alle heulen läuf nicht und so)

@ nativer auflösung ohne irgendwelche Mods oder so einfach nur alles auf low ca 17 bis 23 fps 
in 800x600 dan ca 40 fps *spielbar* (ich war der king auf dem lehrgang selbst der lehrer hat in der paus mal drangezockt) natürlich gilt auch hier wieder der satz mit (der 8800GT)X 

bei 3Dmark sah das anders aus 2001 ca 5000 points und im 2006er glaub ich irgendwas mit 400 oder so

zur zeit installiert sind CS 1.6, Warcraft 3, Quake 3arena und Grand Prix 4
das läuft natürlich alles prima  (bald is wieder Lehrgang)

so und jetzt zu Asus der der hatte mal den Fehler

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...dware/16478-asus-notebook-display-defekt.html

der Service direkt in Ratingen hat gesagt das das 2 wochen dauert und was war schon nach 11 Tagen wieder da  (soviel zum Thema service wüste Deutschland/ ich konnte jeden schritt im RMA programm von ASUS verfolgen)
Achja Display und HDD sind neu

Zum Schluss noch Ich suuuper zufrieden mit dem teil *streichel*

PS das ist keine dedizeierte Graka sonderen eine in den Chipsatz integrierte mit 896 MB Hypermemory


----------

